#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] 遲來的FF23 Day1.2 兩天的獸裝照片少量

## 巴特爾

日安 是我 特爾 
此次FF是我第一次著裝現身
原本還擔心會下雨 不過天氣意外的好
這次的毛裝出沒率似乎也是歷屆最多知的一次
照片下收 請多指教

----------


## gelidwolf

哇~~超羨慕的拉.....
本狼的時間剛好跟大家都搭不上,而且高雄好遠>"<~~~~
最後一張照片好像有傳說中的前輩...
阿嗚嗚>"<~~~

----------


## 馬克

你好喔,我是馬克,我也有去但是我是第一次去的所以滿緊張的緊張到不敢拍照,所以就隨意拍了!也很不敢找你們拍照,最後還是鼓起勇氣找其中一隻詢問是否可以拍照?問的方式有加個請字但是也是說的破破的,然後就被拒絕了然後他還比出一個手勢讓我看不懂是什麼意思,然後我就小失望的離開了,我不太會形容應該是切割或砍頭的手勢應該吧?

不過照片拍的真的好棒喔!滿漂亮的!有的很帥氣也有的很可愛!我滿喜歡的!

----------


## 沃斯特

FF23當天真的是有獸裝，我從某個地方A來的照片，也來貼幾張吧~

----------

